# Removing Apps with Powershell



## sobeitjedi (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi.

I have a powershell script which I wish to use to remove windows apps from our windows 8.1 deployment to all users. At the moment the script sits on a visible share and is in Group Policy under User Config > Policies > Windows Settings > Scripts

(I don't know much about powershell, so go easy on me!)

The script doesn't seem to run or get applied. Can anyone tell me what's wrong? The script is below.

$AppList = "Microsoft.BingFinance",
"Microsoft.BingFoodAndDrink",
"Microsoft.BingHealthAndFitness",
"Microsoft.BingMaps",
"Microsoft.BingNews",
"Microsoft.BingSports",
"Microsoft.BingTravel",
"Microsoft.BingWeather",
"Microsoft.HelpAndTips",
"Microsoft.Reader",
<#"Microsoft.SkypeApp",#>
"Microsoft.WindowsAlarms",
"Microsoft.WindowsCalculator",
<#"microsoft.windowscommunicationsapps",#>
"Microsoft.WindowsReadingList",
"Microsoft.WindowsScan",
"Microsoft.WindowsSoundRecorder"
<#"Microsoft.XboxLIVEGames",#>
<#"Microsoft.ZuneMusic",#>
<#"Microsoft.ZuneVideo"#>

ForEach ($App in $AppList) {
$AppxPackage = Get-AppxProvisionedPackage -online | Where {$_.DisplayName -eq $App}
Remove-AppxProvisionedPackage -online -packagename ($AppxPackage.PackageName)
Remove-AppxPackage ($AppxPackage.PackageName)
}​


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

Script Remove Windows Store apps in Windows 8

power shell operations can kill your system f you do some thing wrong


----------



## sobeitjedi (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, but that code appears to rely on user input. I don't want user involvement.


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

i thought administrator can remove any or all applications


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

Uninstall preloaded Windows 8 apps in bulk with this program | PCWorld
you may want to read this article of pcworld.


----------



## sobeitjedi (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reply but using this 3rd party app, how can I remove it for all users via group policy?


----------

